# Turnips for 620 bells CLOSED



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 27, 2020)

5nmt per entry!

Comment your island name and in game name! I’ll pm you the dodo!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 27, 2020)

Can you provide a picture?


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Sorry it’s sideways!!


----------



## milktae (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ll sell my brothers turnips for him 
ign: Kevin
island: Farselu


----------



## Minou (Jun 27, 2020)

hi! may i come?
island  name : miyushima
in game name : minou


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2020)

i'd love to come, please! 

island: pachira
name: di


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ll be pm ing everyone the code!


----------



## kayden (Jun 27, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 27, 2020)

kayden said:


> can i come?



yes you can! I’ll pm you the code in a bit!


----------



## Nia (Jun 27, 2020)

May I please come? My ign is isabelle from lonalulu!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 27, 2020)

Zazagirl12 said:


> Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020
> 
> Sorry it’s sideways!!


Cool!  Emmaka from Destiny, I’d love to come when you have an open spot.


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nia said:


> May I please come? My ign is isabelle from lonalulu!



of course! I’ll pm you when it’s your turn 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Cool!  Emmaka from Destiny, I’d love to come when you have an open spot.


Definitely! I’ll pm you when it’s your turn!


----------



## Nenashka (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm Léna from Kaineng! Can I still come, if your queue's not too long?


----------



## iRaiin (Jun 27, 2020)

Raiin from Erevell ^-^ Are you still accepting visitors?


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 27, 2020)

i still Am! I’ll be pming you both shortly!


----------



## youbetcha (Jun 27, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re still accepting visitors!

Katy from Sarthea


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi! I want to come! CalQueena from Pururu Den


----------



## Peebers (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi! Can i come if you’re still accepting visitors?  Courie from Aupine


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey! I’ll be pming you both! I’m still open!


----------



## Sara? (Jun 28, 2020)

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hey! I’ll be pming you both! I’m still open!


If when you come back online you still have the same prices could i also come sell my turnips please?


----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 28, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> If when you come back online you still have the same prices could i also come sell my turnips please?


Hey so sorry! I time travelled!


----------



## Sara? (Jun 28, 2020)

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hey so sorry! I time travelled!




Its okey, thanks anyways


----------

